

Docker container automation - xfactor973
https://github.com/cholcombe973/autodock

======
StavrosK
Is there a Docker tool that will allow me to easily deploy multiple components
of the stack at once? I want something like a Dockerfile that can build three
components (postgres, redis and workers) and deploy/run them so they can talk
to each other.

Bonus points if it's a single file I can put in my repo so I can tell someone
to do "docker build ." and have an instant production mirror they can work on.

~~~
GrinningFool
It's still a work in progress, but I suspect that as it matures (docker and
lxc down the road) this will do exactly what you're looking for:

[http://www.getchef.com/blog/2013/12/20/chef-metal-
alpha/](http://www.getchef.com/blog/2013/12/20/chef-metal-alpha/)

~~~
StavrosK
That's exactly what I needed, thank you. I have a bit of an aversion to Chef,
but not so much that I would let it get between me and getting stuff done.
Thanks for the tip!

------
kbar13
This looks awesome.

